# Shy honey gourami



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I bought 2 honey gouramis 2 days ago and I noticed that they are supeer shy always hiding behind the plants on the back of the aquarium. Is this really normal for gouramis?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

iamdixen said:


> Hey guys, I bought 2 honey gouramis 2 days ago and I noticed that they are supeer shy always hiding behind the plants on the back of the aquarium. Is this really normal for gouramis?


What are the other tank mates? Plus the size of the tank. Are the Gouramis together? Is it Male-Male or Male-Female?


----------



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

I have some neon tetras, two danios my friends swordtail that im babysitting and some glass shrimps and also its a male and a female.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

How long has the tank been set up? How'd you acclimate them? Sorry for just asking questions. It could be lots of things, it could just be the Gouramis adjusting.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you have any pigeon-fish in your tank they are very small you may need a magnifying glass to see them, they are great hitch-hikers..


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Many fish are shy the first few days in a new tank, . More serious causes could be bullying, fighting, overstocking or high ammonia or nitrites so make sure it's not something like that. It could be that the two of them are fighting with each other. If every thing else is fine they just need time to get used to the new tank, tank mates and owner. Gouramis are often on the shy side, adding more hiding places could help.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

Just give them time, when I added my 2 honey gouramis 1 hid behind a log for about 4 days before venturing out. Now they both swim all over the tank, My other fish are
8 Serpae Tetra's
10 Neon Tetra's
6 Neon Rainbows
3 Yoyo Loaches
I have a 250lt tank


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Gouramis are often very shy. They do like to have lots of plants to hide in and it will make them feel more secure - they may come out a bit more if they know they've got an area then can hide in really quickly if they feel the need to.

Danios can often be fin nippers or just pester other fish. It's best to have them in groups of 6+ *IF* you have the room for them, so they will chase each other and not your Gouramis or Sword Tail.


----------

